# Power Lite Saved and repower..



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

I love the Power Lite blowers easy to put in my truck and do a couple of elderly houses I help out with. Picked a Lite off the curb this fall and checked it out. Has spark, Good. Carb bowl looked OK. Put a shot of fuel down the plug hole nothing. Not good! Compression check 50 psi. Put it off the side. Last week pulled the motor apart. Piston, rings and cylinder scored. Motor junk. Sad me. Pulled a motor down from the attic off a S200, looks close!! I know they are both Tecumseh. So here is what I did to swap the S motor into the PL. I used the PL recoil and blower housing. Remove the exhaust studs on the S motor because they use bolts for the PL muffler. The drive pulley were different. The crankshaft's were the same diameter and length. But the key way stuck out to far. So I had grind back the key way about 1/8 inch. The PL has a 2 piece pulley and a bolt on the end of the crank to hold it on. So I had to drill and tap the end of the S crank to 5/16-24. I took off the started cup and held it on the drill press and had a friend run the drill down. With that done had to change the key switch connector. I left the S carb and governor on the S motor. Just clean and replace the diaphragm. That diaphragm was crispy!! Bolt it in and just be sure it all lined up. Used it on a light snow we got, so far so good. I will set a Tach on that one and a couple of other ones I got running just to be sure the RPM's are set. So that is my Retro Mod Power Lite. Old motor in a new chassis. Let it Snow!!


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

wow, thats alot of work for those single stage machines, there isn't room to work on them. Glad you got it working.


----------



## snowworks (Dec 16, 2015)

paulm12 said:


> wow, thats alot of work for those single stage machines, there isn't room to work on them. Glad you got it working.


It was not to bad. The plastic comes off easy. Pulling the old motor and taking that one apart was disappointing. The other motor I had. No money spent!! Now that I did it I think it could be done in 4-5 hours.


----------

